# Computer Speakers for 1st timers project?



## CZ Eddie (Jun 15, 2008)

Guys,

I'm looking to make my own "computer speakers". I've made a few DIY subs, but have never tried full-range speakers before. And I want to do this for my home theater.

But first, I'm going to start with something small and "easy". Making my own computer speakers.

Budget is less than $150, preferably under $100. 

I plan to use this mostly for listening to background music or watching (listening) to youtube type videos. So it doesn't have to be incredible.

I listen to just about all kinds of music, except rap & country.

I have the following size constraints:

Depth = 10 3/4"
Height = 7 3/8"
Width = 11 1/2"

X marks the spot where the speakers will go, on either side of my monitor. So they will likely be laying down on their side, rather than standing straight up.









This is the exact spot:









Since the listening spot will be 24" from each speaker, does this make a difference in how I build my speakers? Or should I just pick anything that looks good in my size limit?

Any recommendations?


----------



## CZ Eddie (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm considering the following:

Wayne's Dayton Two-Way:
http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=Dayton2way

HiVi Juniors:
http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=HiviJuniors

And the 4" Bargain Mini's:
http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZBM4.html


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't built or heard any of the the project considerations. However, I have built a project designed by Wayne, and I was very satisfied, and Zaphaudio seems to be very well respected. The second project consideration, I dont know anything about.
My opinions would be, if your going to run these without a sub, i would try the dayton 2way, only because it appears to give you the best low end.

On the other hand, by the looks of your pictures and your dimensional restrictions, it appears that you would have lay the speakers on their side in the corners of your desk, regardless of which project you choose. This may create issues with acoustic reflections and lobing. IMHO, if you could position your speakers in a way that would benefit them, I think you would be happy with any of the projects.


----------

